# Bjorn Rebney on Paul Daley arrest



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

Rebney is a good lad:



> I haven't seen anything that Paul has said or written, but we obviously have high hopes for Paul. I mean, we put him in the voting for the fight competition, we flew him down to Orlando for a very elaborate, four day photo shoot that was for our partners at Spike, we flew him to the US for exposure and to introduce him to US consumers, we gave him a signing bonus ... we've done a lot of things to show Paul how committed we are, and we think he's a very fun fighter to watch.
> 
> Unfortunately, Paul was arrested and charged with criminal assault in the UK. That arrest and charge and pending trial legally prohibits him from entering the United States. That action on Paul's part has made it impossible for us to include him in the tournament. He's scheduled to stand trial in April, and our hope, for Paul's sake, is that the trial goes well and that he doesn't have to spend time incarcerated.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/1/3...ley-is-not-approved-to-fight-outside-bellator


----------

